# ¿Que Bocinas debo ponerle a un amplificador de 30w TDA 2030?



## KarLos! (Feb 13, 2010)

Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica pero logre armar el amplficador de 30wx2 osea 15 por canal TDA 2030, ahora la pregunta es que parlantes son los apropiados para este amplificador, por que tengo 2 Bocinas de 8 pulgadas (20 cm), 8 Ohms, 75 Watts PMPO y 1 Woofer de 12 pulgadas (30 cm), 8 Ohms, 210 Watts PMPO, alguien me podria decir si el ampli las pueda levantar, y otra pregunta tambien ¿puede conectar una bocina y el woofer en paralelo a un canal y el otro canal solo para la otra bocina?

Gracias!

PD: aca abajo estan las imagenes del ampli fueron sacadas de construyasuvideorockola.com espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## shanta (Feb 13, 2010)

primero este ampli te da 2x15w segundo lo parlantes viene en watios RMS o a veces simplemente vatios y te diria que los parlantes seria unos de 40w en adelante 

este ampli creo que esta diseñado para 8 ohmios y creo que tambien con 4 ohmios (mas distorsion) claro sobrecargado al integrado te recomendaria que utilises solo 8 omios 

si colocas dos parlantes en paralelo se reduce la impedancia entoces si utilizas dos de 8 omios es igual a usar uno de 4 omios asi que no se si te aguante el ampli


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 13, 2010)

mmmmmmm entonces tengo q hacer un ampli de mas pontecia?


----------



## shanta (Feb 13, 2010)

si quieres un poco mas de potencia puedes hacer un amplificador de 2 tda 2050 en puente te mada una potencia > 40w con 0.5% de distorcion postea mnicolau en la seccion de gran señal incluye la fuente  y un pre


----------



## jechu094 (Mar 27, 2010)

o puedes cambiar los tda2030 por tda2050 en el ampli que armastes, yo hice este mismo circuito con los tda2050 y funciona de maravillas, solo tienes que aumentar el voltaje del transformador y los diodos por unos 1n540x


----------



## Nicobc393 (Abr 11, 2012)

Una pregunta, con este circuito que puso, si quiero solo para un subwoofer (aparte del filtro correspondiente) puedo puentear la salida del R con el L y ahi conectarlo al parlante?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 11, 2012)

Nicobc393 dijo:


> Una pregunta, con este circuito que puso, si quiero solo para un subwoofer (aparte del filtro correspondiente) puedo puentear la salida del R con el L y ahi conectarlo al parlante?


De esa manera MATARIAS el amplificador, para que las salidas sean "puentiables" tienen que estar desfasas, una 180 grados respecto de la otra, hacer eso seria quemar el amplificador, si el destino es un solo parlante, es mejor realizar el diseño en puenteen carga minima de 6 ohms


----------



## Nicobc393 (Abr 11, 2012)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> De esa manera MATARIAS el amplificador, para que las salidas sean "puentiables" tienen que estar desfasas, una 180 grados respecto de la otra, hacer eso seria quemar el amplificador, si el destino es un solo parlante, es mejor realizar el diseño en puenteen carga minima de 6 ohms



Aaah bueno, el tema es que necesito un amplificador de 30W mono, y no encuentro ninguno, busque por el foro y todos son estéreo... alguien sabe de alguno? asi no tengo que andar modificando uno, porque soy muy principiante en esto...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 11, 2012)

Nicobc393 dijo:


> Aaah bueno, el tema es que necesito un amplificador de 30W mono, y no encuentro ninguno, busque por el foro y todos son estéreo... alguien sabe de alguno? asi no tengo que andar modificando uno, porque soy muy principiante en esto...



No buscaste bien, hay un tema muy conocido aqui en foro hecho por el compañero Mariano Niculau que se llama Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs ya estan en su version 3.0 este amplificador es mono y la carga minima recomendada es 8 ohm, yo lo he trabajado en 6 ohm con tda 2050 y entrega aproximadamente 55 W


----------



## Nicobc393 (Abr 11, 2012)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> No buscaste bien, hay un tema muy conocido aqui en foro hecho por el compañero Mariano Niculau que se llama Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs ya estan en su version 3.0 este amplificador es mono y la carga minima recomendada es 8 ohm, yo lo he trabajado en 6 ohm con tda 2050 y entrega aproximadamente 55 W



Es verdad, me lo cruce hace mucho y no me acorde... ahora, el que tendria que usar yo es el bridge o el simple? Calculo que el TDA que usaria es el 2030? para tener los 30W en 8ohm aproximadamente no??


----------

